# My New Arrivals



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi all,

It has been a LONG time since I have posted anything. I wanted to show off my two little girls for 2005. I am proud of both of them!!







Iowna Donkey Farms Kelis

ADMS & IMDR Registered

March 17th, 2005

Gray-Dun

24" Birth Height

Sire: PMF Lil Bit O' Bandito 31 1/2" Dark-Brown

Dam: Iowna Donkey Farms Ms. Criplet Gray-Dun *MSF 38"






Iowna Donkey Farms She'll Getcha Good

ADMS, IMDR, & ACOSA Registered

April 29th, 2005

Brown, Tan, Gray, & White Spot

20" Birth Height

Sire: Brayers Are Us No Le' Asse' Dark-Brown 31 1/2"

Dam: Hauenstein's Mandy Brown 33"


----------



## shminifancier (May 1, 2005)

Ahhh how neat...Congrats on new long eares...They are just adorable.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations. They are beautiful


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 2, 2005)

They are adorable!! I dont think there is anything any cutier then a baby donkey. CONGRATULATIONS. Corinne


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 3, 2005)

Is there anything more adorable???


----------



## bpotze (May 3, 2005)

They are just adorable. I have a jennet that wil foal the end of June and I can't wait. It will be the first mini donk born here on our farm.

Becky


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 3, 2005)

How precious. makes you want to just hug em and squeeze em.


----------



## Shari (May 3, 2005)

They are soo adorable!! I wish I could have that little pinto one!!


----------



## Farmhand (May 3, 2005)

Congradulations


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for all of the wonderful compliments! I haven't had any foals born since November of 03, so I have really been enjoying them both.


----------



## luvmycritters (May 7, 2005)

Congradulations on your two new babies - they are just precious!


----------



## bpotze (May 8, 2005)

Congrats on the adorable babies! We have one coming the end of June, can't wait!!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (May 8, 2005)

Now how precious are they?? I love them! Congrats!


----------



## minimule (May 9, 2005)

Baby donks are about the cutest thing out there. I like the little spotted girl.


----------



## joyfdw (Jun 21, 2005)

How very sweet.. Makes me want to have one in my home as a pet for my dog (4 lb Malteese).. CONGRATS


----------



## Mini Lover (Jun 21, 2005)

Well Congrats on them both!!





They are so cute!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jun 21, 2005)

Aww! They are sooo darn cute!!

-Kris


----------

